# What our friends think



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just had to borrow this picture from DuRite Vizslas.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

My family & Friends have given PIKE all of his nick names - Pumkin Pie - Turdinator - Stud Muffin - Hump Monkey - this Ving a family forum - the next 100 I can not POST - LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/notice-to-people-who-visit-my-home.html

For those who haven't visited my home.

RBD


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

That my friends is another thread unto itself.................


----------

